# Who is taking what to the NSW expo's ?



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 22, 2012)

*Not including snakes* 

Here is to hoping that eggs hatch and mothers lay, what lizards will you be bringing to the NSW expo's next year ( Castle Hill, Penrith etc )?

Last year i was only able to attend castle Hill but saw quite a few Blueys ( morphs included, Beardies ( morphs included ), Ackies, knobbies, marbled's and some cool pricky forest skinks which where quite nice.

Scott


----------



## Bostinn (Dec 23, 2012)

Could you Give me more info on the expo?
Im new to reptiles and would love to attend


----------



## Rob (Dec 23, 2012)

Bostinn said:


> Could you Give me more info on the expo?
> Im new to reptiles and would love to attend




http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/2013-reptile-expos-197244/


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 26, 2012)

Bump


----------



## wokka (Dec 27, 2012)

Rodentfarm has decided to sponsor the Castle hill reptile Expo next year. If there is enough interest we'll set up a stall with our usual expo specials on Quail, rabbits, Rats and mice. Anyone wanting bulk orders will save the usual freight and packing so a bit of advanced notice would be helpful as supplies are in short supply at present.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 19, 2013)

wokka said:


> Rodentfarm has decided to sponsor the Castle hill reptile Expo next year. If there is enough interest we'll set up a stall with our usual expo specials on Quail, rabbits, Rats and mice. Anyone wanting bulk orders will save the usual freight and packing so a bit of advanced notice would be helpful as supplies are in short supply at present.


 Sweet, will definitely buy some quail off use.

BUMP.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 22, 2013)

I remember last year there was a actually a nice variety except for class 2 species ( Only GTP's ), anyone know if there is going to be more class 2 this year?


----------



## bk201 (Jan 22, 2013)

some class 2 blueys and egernia's turn up usually.


----------



## wokka (Jan 22, 2013)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> Sweet, will definitely buy some quail off use.
> 
> BUMP.



If you want any quantity let me know as I normally dont bring many quail down.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 22, 2013)

bk201 said:


> some class 2 blueys and egernia's turn up usually.


Actually true, I forgot about the northen blueys.

- - - Updated - - -



wokka said:


> If you want any quantity let me know as I normally dont bring many quail down.


Not a heap as I breed a few rodents now but I am going to be first in the door  so hopefully get to you quickly


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Jan 22, 2013)

Honestly, I think Sydney reptile expos need to step up there game, quality animals at lower prices, Not allowed to sell regular beardies or blueys. no one under 18 allowed entry (or a seperate expo for kiddies and big family's with prams that block the way of paying customers, good human food that doesn't cost more then the animals and cheaper good looking animals that make it worth wil driving some where other then a McDonalds car park to buy a better quality animal at a cheaper price....


----------



## Insectboy (Jan 22, 2013)

IceWhiteFreak said:


> Honestly, I think Sydney reptile expos need to step up there game, quality animals at lower prices, Not allowed to sell regular beardies or blueys. no one under 18 allowed entry (or a seperate expo for kiddies and big family's with prams that block the way of paying customers, good human food that doesn't cost more then the animals and cheaper good looking animals that make it worth wil driving some where other then a McDonalds car park to buy a better quality animal at a cheaper price....


You would ban the youth (the future of the hobby) attending the expo?


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Jan 22, 2013)

They'll live


----------



## Insectboy (Jan 22, 2013)

whats your reasoning behind wanting to ban under 18s from the expo?


----------



## bk201 (Jan 22, 2013)

Last years expo's were like a swarm of women with prams and children which isnt actually a bad thing as they are going to be the future breeders and purchasers ...


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Jan 22, 2013)

Proberly should have chucked a few "lol"s on the end of this sentences to lighten then mood on that second last comment, im not that angry about it lol But i'm sure people that have been before know exactly what I'm talking about. It's just a not worth going these days, The shows could be alot better...


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 22, 2013)

The shows are good and worth going as there isn't much similar that happens for the rest of the year. It is a good eye opener even though some could be better organised and set up.


----------



## bk201 (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't go to a reptile expo for the food...
I don't go to a reptile expo to watch snake shows for kids either...
I go to talk to the breeders buy what i want from them and find out all the cool stuff they did not bring to the show that they can sell me.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 22, 2013)

bk201 said:


> I don't go to a reptile expo for the food...
> I don't go to a reptile expo to watch snake shows for kids either...
> I go to talk to the breeders buy what i want from them and find out all the cool stuff they did not bring to the show that they can sell me.


Pretty much sums up my reasoning for going each year haha


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jan 24, 2013)

when are the next expo and where are thay at?


----------



## Knobbies (Jan 24, 2013)

Ill be taking thick tail geckos, Levis Levis, pilbs, occies, het for patternless levis, patternless levis and wheeleri


----------



## Charliewaffles (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone taking hatchie or juvi Sand monitors? If not does anyone know where to get some from?


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 28, 2013)

Charliewaffles said:


> Anyone taking hatchie or juvi Sand monitors? If not does anyone know where to get some from?



Last year I only went Castle Hill and only monitors they had where some ackies, I heard that Hawkesbury should have quite a variety, don't quote me but


----------



## Charliewaffles (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok thanks mate, anyone else?


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jan 29, 2013)

So what expo could I go to then being under 18?


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 29, 2013)

RileysGeckos said:


> So what expo could I go to then being under 18?


All of them, please people keep on track.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jan 30, 2013)

Just was readin through the furom and it said some were over 18 and I might be heading to the castle hill expo?


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 2, 2013)

Has anybody been to the Newcastle Expo? I have it booked on my calendar so I'm going either way but just wanted to know how it's been in the past.

P.S
I'll be taking my wife and 2.5yr old. Hope I don't block anybody who is clearly more important than me, as I'm just a noobie to reptile keeping. I have a couple months to make a snake enclosure and convince my wife it's a good idea and hope to god there will be someone there willing to talk to her about how safe they are and they won't try and kill our children.


----------



## FAY (Feb 2, 2013)

Everyone is welcome at these Expo's. Everyone is just as important as the other. These expo's are for people to learn and not just for people that want to buy reptiles. This hobby needs new people continously to have it grow or otherwise it would go stale. So do not let anyone make you feel that you are not welcome.


----------



## Sel (Feb 2, 2013)

I see what you are saying about the prams etc.. the expos get very crowded, but children need to go..
Alot of expos people attend for the first time just for a day out with their kids..and then they leave with their children having learnt something about reptiles and then wanting to buy them or learn more.. 
Ive been to a few, and now would only go to see people that i only really see at expos..lol and to buy cheap insects! If i went and didnt take my children, they would never speak to me again..


----------



## jacorin (Feb 4, 2013)

Snowballlz said:


> Has anybody been to the Newcastle Expo? I have it booked on my calendar so I'm going either way but just wanted to know how it's been in the past.
> 
> P.S
> I'll be taking my wife and 2.5yr old. Hope I don't block anybody who is clearly more important than me, as I'm just a noobie to reptile keeping. I have a couple months to make a snake enclosure and convince my wife it's a good idea and hope to god there will be someone there willing to talk to her about how safe they are and they won't try and kill our children.




yes mate i go to the newy xpo,its a good setup,reasonably open spaced,its at the Newcastle Jockey Club,parking can be a bit of a pain sometimes though,if you want PM me and you can organize a visit to my place 1st if you want,though i only have a stimson and a woma to look at


----------



## jacorin (Feb 4, 2013)

coming up to newy sel??? i can only get there for an hr or so when it opens,because we have to be back to open the shop


----------



## Jackrabbit (Feb 4, 2013)

wokka said:


> Rodentfarm has decided to sponsor the Castle hill reptile Expo next year. If there is enough interest we'll set up a stall with our usual expo specials on Quail, rabbits, Rats and mice. Anyone wanting bulk orders will save the usual freight and packing so a bit of advanced notice would be helpful as supplies are in short supply at present.




I will be taking plenty of cash this year. Not sure what it will go on. The daughter says I shouldn't buy any more snakes (I only have 3) as I don't have any room, 'but I have 3 empty enclosures', I replied. I think she is worried I will really turn her bedroom into a reptile room, which has been threatened in the past.

I am hoping to pick up some supplies of frozna rats though at least.


----------



## Sel (Feb 4, 2013)

jacorin said:


> coming up to newy sel??? i can only get there for an hr or so when it opens,because we have to be back to open the shop



SOFAR? What is the date?
Im not even sure i can make Castle Hill.. which annoys me ..have to do at least 1 expo this year, ive been an expo snob the last 3 years lol


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 5, 2013)

Dates are march 17th for Newcastle expo ( SOFAR ) it's starts and 9:00 and finish at 4:00.
Cheers
Riley


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 5, 2013)

jacorin said:


> yes mate i go to the newy xpo,its a good setup,reasonably open spaced,its at the Newcastle Jockey Club,parking can be a bit of a pain sometimes though,if you want PM me and you can organize a visit to my place 1st if you want,though i only have a stimson and a woma to look at



Hey mate, that would be awesome I'll PM ya.
I've been to an expo there before it was the model expo and yes parking did suck. I'll be getting the family up extra early on that day hopefully it goes with my shifts then I'll already be in wake-up early mode.
oh as some one else said about taking cash, what does one need cash for? Do they not have ATMs? And can you buy reptiles from the expo or do you put an order in?


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 5, 2013)

Snowballlz said:


> Hey mate, that would be awesome I'll PM ya.
> I've been to an expo there before it was the model expo and yes parking did suck. I'll be getting the family up extra early on that day hopefully it goes with my shifts then I'll already be in wake-up early mode.
> oh as some one else said about taking cash, what does one need cash for? Do they not have ATMs? And can you buy reptiles from the expo or do you put an order in?



SOFAR, Penrith both have ATM's, unsure about Castle Hill and Illawara though. Its maybe a good idea to take the money with you though just in case there is an issue with the ATM onsite.


----------



## hilly (Feb 5, 2013)

The Hawkesbury Herp Society Expo at The Panthers Marquee in Penrith will have ATMs inside the Panthers building, NOT INSIDE THE MARQUEE WHERE THE EXPO IS HELD. McDonalds is also a short walk away and cash out is available there.

ENTRY TO THE VENUE IS CASH ONLY. 

Some sellers, like Kellyville pets and The Reptile Shop/MacArthur Pets may have their own EFTPOS though.


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 5, 2013)

PuraChips Professional Aspen Bedding will have a vendor stand at most if not all Sydney expo's as well as VHS Reptile Expo this season with 3kg bags of Aspen and information pamphlets. Come and say G'day.


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 5, 2013)

Glimmerman said:


> PuraChips Professional Aspen Bedding will have a vendor stand at most if not all Sydney expo's as well as VHS Reptile Expo this season with 3kg bags of Aspen and information pamphlets. Come and say G'day.



Are you selling these at your normal price or "EXPO SPECIAL" price?


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 5, 2013)

spinner_collis said:


> Are you selling these at your normal price or "EXPO SPECIAL" price?



These will be at "EXPO SPECIAL" prices.


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Feb 7, 2013)

wokka said:


> Rodentfarm has decided to sponsor the Castle hill reptile Expo next year. If there is enough interest we'll set up a stall with our usual expo specials on Quail, rabbits, Rats and mice. Anyone wanting bulk orders will save the usual freight and packing so a bit of advanced notice would be helpful as supplies are in short supply at present.



I'm in need of 2 bags of adult mice, 1 bag medium rats and 1 bag of XL rats - please


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 7, 2013)

Knobbies said:


> Ill be taking thick tail geckos, Levis Levis, pilbs, occies, het for patternless levis, patternless levis and wheeleri


 what expo will you be taking them to?


----------



## Knobbies (Feb 7, 2013)

Castle hill expo, and every other expo too


----------



## reptilezac (Feb 7, 2013)

is anyone taking marbled geckos to the expo ( the SOFAR NEWCASTLE ONE )


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 7, 2013)

okay cause I will properly at Newcastle expo


----------



## wokka (Feb 8, 2013)

Rodentfarm have had to make the hard decision not to set up a stall at Castle Hill Expo this year. We have still sponsored the Expo as we believe in supporting events which grow our hobby, but with the current excessive demands resulting from Australia wide environmental pressure of floods and excessive heat, our existing customers are utilising all our available supply.Rodentfarm's priority is to maintain a reliable supply for its loyal regular customer base, which it has done for the past five years.To assist those who have orderred bulk consignments for expo pickup, we will be delivering those to Sydney over the next month at no charge.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 8, 2013)

That's great that your helping out with qld


----------



## wokka (Feb 8, 2013)

RileysGeckos said:


> That's great that your helping out with qld


We supply about 30 shops and a few animal parks in Queensland but even in NSW the heat in melbourne has effected the Melbourne breeders and so demand has increased substantially for those animals produced from climate controlled facilities which may cost more but are less effected by environmental extremes. So strangely enough what happens in Queensland and Victoria does influence the supply in NSW


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 8, 2013)

wokka said:


> We supply about 30 shops and a few animal parks in Queensland but even in NSW the heat in melbourne has effected the Melbourne breeders and so demand has increased substantially for those animals produced from climate controlled facilities which may cost more but are less effected by environmental extremes. So strangely enough what happens in Queensland and Victoria does influence the supply in NSW


 weell its actually great cuase your helping everyone out  and by the way would you happen to have food for geckos.
cheers riley


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 8, 2013)

Anyone know if snake ranch will be attending the Castle Hill expo?


----------

